

Ask HN: Should I Use Heroku, Digital Ocean or Modulus.io for MEAN Stack? - yatoomy

Recently given 3 servos from Modulus (equiv to dynos on Heroku) and began wondering if I should move my operation. Heroku has been good, and has yet to cost me serious $$. Its dead simple to use and the &quot;revert&quot; button has saved my a$$ more than I can count. 
However, Modulus specializes in node&#x2F;mongo, and the servos are a nice touch.<p>I also have a credit from Digital Ocean, but it seems you can use that storage with Modulus? Not 100% sure
======
joshstrange
I'm partial to DO/AWS because I see both Heroku and Modulus as Golden
handcuffs [0]. If you like Heroku/Modulus then I would look into things like
Dokku/Dokku-alt, Deis, Flynn, etc. All of them support buildpacks so you can
probably get your application running and once you have it running on any of
those platforms you can run it on any cloud infrastructure that you want and
you can even switch clouds fairly easily (spin up new nodes in new cloud, move
old nodes out of load balancer).

All of that said I get the appeal of Heroku/Modulus and you might be just fine
staying with them until traffic/users require more dynos/servos then looking
for alternatives. I can't really suggest moving off H/M without knowing more
about your product and how you will need to scale it.

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_handcuffs](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_handcuffs)

------
atmosx
Is this for a commercial service? If yes, then I'd say at the beginning go
with Heroku (or Modulus), concentrate on software and leave the DevOps/Sys-
admin for later. If your project starts generating enough cash/traffic then
either stay with Heroku (if this is a 1-guy venture) or go with a VPS if you
have time or can find someone who will setup and manage all the rest
(security, updates, backups, etc.).

~~~
yatoomy
Modulus does auto scaling and load balancing between their mini server
instances. The fact that I can get 3-4x more servos free from Modulus (because
of that program) makes it appealing. Also features that would save costs from
other SaaS solutions ex. they roll similar functionality of pagerduty into it

------
bbcbasic
Depends on you / your team, how is your Linux admin skills, security and
performance tuning knowledge? I would personally prefer to throw a bit more
money at Heroku and not have the hassles.

------
camhenlin
I use digital ocean. Anecdotally, they are friendly and their service is
convenient and easy to use

